# Brown Urine?



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yesterday we trimmed hooves, wormed and all the good maintenance things that you have to do. Well, we noticed that two of our does had brown pee, they are healthy looking, bright eyes, tails up, bouncing around. They were copper bolused approx 3 months ago, bred last month, and other than that there have been no other changes. 

Any ideals on what causes brown pee? I do know that copper toxicity can but would it show this long after bolusing them?


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

My goats have orange or rusty colored pee in the snow. I was alarmed at first because it almost looked like blood! Then I realized all the goats' pee was that color in the snow. Everyone is drinking and getting fresh warm water, so I think it's just the mineral content. My goats eat up their minerals like crazy.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Come to think of it I did put out some new loose minerals that are a rusty brown color. I have to admit when we first noticed the urine color my first thought was a urinary tract infection but they are not running temps or squatting to pee and not.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's usually dehydration or old blood/injury from fighting or UTI. If it was in two of them and you have cleaned your water buckets lately than it's something they are eating. Urine becomes more straw colored/darker because they move from alot of water in grass etc...in the spring and summer, to dried out hay and less than quality pasture this time of year...alot less water going into the rumen via the grass they are eating that is mostly water. Very little moisture in their feed this time of year, and they don't drink alot of water without salt out, why it's important to have salt in your minerals.


----------

